# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  احساس پوچی و بی انگیزگی و خستگی درسی

## fereshte_

سلام
سوال قبلی که در سایت پرسیدم با اینکه کاملا جنبه مشاوره ای داشت متاسفانه خیلی سریع بسته شد.البته به نتایج مثبتی هم رسیدم ولی چندتا سوال بی جواب برام باقی موند و دوست داشتم قبل بسته شدن تاپیکم بپرسم که نشد.مطالب مشاوره ای هم که به سایت های دیگه ارجاع داده بودید خیلی عالی بود.
بگذریم..............امیدوارم این یکی بسته نشه یا حداقل قبل بسته شدن یه هشداری بدن که مثلا 1 ساعت فرصت داری هر سوالی داری بپرسی.


می خواستم بدونم با این حس پوچی و بی انگیزگی و خستگی دائمی از درس ها باید چیکار کرد ؟ 
یعنی هر روز آدم درس و درس و بعد خواب و بعد دوباره تکرار همین. هیچ کدوم از درس ها م که جذابیت خاصی نداره همش چرت و پرت و بی هدف.حالا بگذریم که یکی دو درس برای هر کسی جالبه من کلی گفتم.

برنامه ریزی خیلی خوب چجوریه؟ مثلا من برای درسی میخوام 2 ساعت وقت بزارم و به فلان سرفصل برسم ولی در عمل اگر بخوام به اون سرفصل برسم و مطالبو عمقی خونده باشم تقریبا 4 تا 5 ساعت می بینم طول کشیده.اگر بخوام سر 2 ساعت ولش کنم و مثلا در وقتی که برای عقب ماندگی درس ها کنار گذاشتم جبران کنم چون یک وقفه افتاده سرعت مطالعه ام خیلی کم میشه و به جای حداکثر 5 ساعت به 6 ساعت یا بیشترم می رسه.چی کار باید کرد؟

من بعد 1 ساعت مطالعه معمولا باید یه 5 تا 10 دقیقه ای استراحت کنم به نظرتون زیاده؟
خواب بعد از ظهر60 تا 90 دقیقه ای چطور؟ خیلی زیاده؟

انصافا سوال ها همه مشاوره ای و واضح هستند خواهشا تاپیک مسدود نشه یا قبلش یه خبری بدید بشه یه نتیجه گیری کرد.
ممنون

----------


## Harmonica

سلام دوست من

به نظر من شما بایستی خودتو از تمام تفریحاتی که داری دور کنی وتمام سر گرمی که داری برات درست باشه-دومن اصلا به کنکور فکر نکن سوال رو فقط به خاطر لذتی که حل و دونستنش داره بخون ویاد بگیر راه طولانی در پیش داری خوشبختانه دختر هم که هستی امسال نشد سال بعد سال بعد نشد سال های بعد  مشکل نظام وظیفه نداری که...الانم بگیر بخواب چه وضعشه تا این موقع شبه بیداری؟؟؟

----------


## Sarah Melody

> سلام دوست منبه نظر من شما بایستی خودتو از تمام تفریحاتی که داری دور کنی وتمام سر گرمی که داری برات درست باشه-دومن اصلا به کنکور فکر نکن سوال رو فقط به خاطر لذتی که حل و دونستنش داره بخون ویاد بگیر راه طولانی در پیش داری خوشبختانه دختر هم که هستی امسال نشد سال بعد سال بعد نشد سال های بعد  مشکل نظام وظیفه نداری که...الانم بگیر بخواب چه وضعشه تا این موقع شبه بیداری؟؟؟


 ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎ ﺷﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻣﻼ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﻢ! ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺟﻲ ﻫﻤﻪ ﺗﻔﺮﻳﺤﺎﺗﺸﻮ ﺍﺯ ﺧﻮﺩﺵ ﺩﻭﺭ ﻛﻨﻪ? ﻛﺎﻣﻼ ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻩ ﻣﻴﻜﻨﻴﺪ ﺍﺩﻡ ﺗﻮ ﻛﻨﻜﻮﺭ ﺑﺎﻳﺪ ﺣﺘﻤﺎﺍﺍﺍ ﺗﻔﺮﻳﺢ ﺩﺍﺷﺘﻪ ﺑﺎﺷﻪ ﺍﻣﺎ ﻛﻢ!  ﺍﻛﻪ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺎﺷﻪ ﻫﻤﻪ ﺗﻔﺮﻳﺤﺶ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺧﻮﻧﺪﻥ ﺑﺸﻪ ﻛﻪ ﻧﻤﻴﺸﻪ ﻛﻪ ﺑﺮﺍﺩﺭ ﻣﻦ!!!! ﺑﺎﻳﺪ ﻫﻢ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻪ ﻫﻢ ﻭﻗﺘﻲ ﺧﺴﺘﻪ ﺷﺪ ﺗﻔﺮﻳﺢ ﻛﻨﻪ ﺗﺎ ﺍﺯ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺯﺩﻩ ﻧﺸﻪ!ﺍﺑﺠﻲ ﺍﻛﻪ ﺧﻴﻠﻲ ﺧﺴﺘﻪ ﺷﺪﻱ ﺩﻭ ﺳﻪ ﺭﻭﺯ ﺩﺭﺳﻮ ﺑﺰﺍﺭ ﻛﻨﺎﺭ ﺑﻴﺨﻴﺎﻝ ﻛﻨﻜﻮﺭ ﺷﻮ ﻭﺍﺳﻪ ﺩﻭ ﺭﻭﺯ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺧﻮﺵ ﺑﻜﺬﺭﻭﻥ ﺗﺎ ﺣﺎﻟﺖ ﺳﺮ ﺟﺎﺵ ﺑﻴﺎﺩ ﻭﻗﺘﻲ ﺧﺴﺘﻪ ﺷﺪﻱ ﺑﺮﻭ ﻳﻪ ﺍﻫﻨﻚ ﻛﻮﺵ ﻛﻦ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺑﻜﻦ ﻛﻪ ﺑﻬﺶ ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺩﺍﺭﻱ!!! ﻓﻘﻂ ﺷﻴﺶ ﻣﺎﻫﻪ! ﺷﻴﺶ ﻣﺎﺍﻩ ﺑﺨﻮﺭ ﻧﻮﻧﻮ ﺗﺮﻩ ﺻﺪ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺑﺨﻮﺭ ﻧﻮﻥ ﻛﺮﻩ!!!!! ﺗﻮ ﻣﻴﺘﻮﻧﻲ ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮﺩﺕ ﺯﻳﺎﺩ ﻓﺸﺎﺭ ﻧﻴﺎﺭ ﻛﻪ ﺯﺩﻩ ﺑﺸﻲ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺎ ﻳﻪ ﺍﺻﻄﻼﺡ ﺩﺍﺭﻥ ﻛﻪ ﻣﻴﻜﻪ ﺑﻪ ﺳﺨﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﺭ ﻛﻦ ﻭ ﺑﻪ ﺳﺨﺘﻲ ﺧﻮﺵ ﺑﻜﺬﺭﻭﻥ ﻣﻮﻓﻖ ﺑﺎﺷﻲ

----------


## helix

دوست عزیز یه فارغ التحصیل نباید بشینه تو خونه :Yahoo (5):  تو پارسال میرفتی مدرسه بعد میومدی خونه اما امسال همش خونه ای
انگیزه ایجاد کن برا خودت...یا برو کلاس که در جریان رقابت ها باشی یا مثله من و بقیه برو کتابخونه... ادم وقتی میبینه تو کتابخونه خیلی بهتر میفهمه و بیشتر از بقیه بارشه اعتماد به نفس میگیره...
من خودمم مثله تو بودم انگیزم منفی شده بود میگفتم ترم بهمن بدون ازمون میرم.... اما الان چون کتابخونه روزای زوجه ... روزای زوج کتابخونه روزای فرد خونه
برنامه ای هم که خسته کننده باشه نریز....واقعا میتونی 90 دقیقه بشینی پای یه کتاب؟؟؟هر 50 دقیقه 10 دیقه استراحت

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام
> سوال قبلی که در سایت پرسیدم با اینکه کاملا جنبه مشاوره ای داشت متاسفانه خیلی سریع بسته شد.البته به نتایج مثبتی هم رسیدم ولی چندتا سوال بی جواب برام باقی موند و دوست داشتم قبل بسته شدن تاپیکم بپرسم که نشد.مطالب مشاوره ای هم که به سایت های دیگه ارجاع داده بودید خیلی عالی بود.
> بگذریم..............امیدوارم این یکی بسته نشه یا حداقل قبل بسته شدن یه هشداری بدن که مثلا 1 ساعت فرصت داری هر سوالی داری بپرسی.
> 
> 
> می خواستم بدونم با این حس پوچی و بی انگیزگی و خستگی دائمی از درس ها باید چیکار کرد ؟ 
> یعنی هر روز آدم درس و درس و بعد خواب و بعد دوباره تکرار همین. هیچ کدوم از درس ها م که جذابیت خاصی نداره همش چرت و پرت و بی هدف.حالا بگذریم که یکی دو درس برای هر کسی جالبه من کلی گفتم.
> 
> برنامه ریزی خیلی خوب چجوریه؟ مثلا من برای درسی میخوام 2 ساعت وقت بزارم و به فلان سرفصل برسم ولی در عمل اگر بخوام به اون سرفصل برسم و مطالبو عمقی خونده باشم تقریبا 4 تا 5 ساعت می بینم طول کشیده.اگر بخوام سر 2 ساعت ولش کنم و مثلا در وقتی که برای عقب ماندگی درس ها کنار گذاشتم جبران کنم چون یک وقفه افتاده سرعت مطالعه ام خیلی کم میشه و به جای حداکثر 5 ساعت به 6 ساعت یا بیشترم می رسه.چی کار باید کرد؟
> ...


اينکه ميفرمايين درسا چرت و پرت هستن باهاتون موافقم. و اينکه نميشه دو ساعت يه درس رو خوند باز هم باهاتون موافقم. يني تا به جايي ميرسي که درس داره جا ميوفته شده دو ساعت و ديگه نميشه ولش کرد. منم هر درس رو ۴ ساعت و عموميا رو دو ساعت ميخونم و روزانه دو تا اختصاصي و دو تا عمومي ميخونم.
ن هم مث شما خسته ميشم و گاهي ميبرم. تفريح و شادي واسم سمه.  اين هفته دو روز رفتيم جايي و کلي خوش گذشت ولي تا الان نتونستم خودمو جم و جور کنم از لحاظ روحي. دلم همش تفريح ميخواد. ولي چاره اي نيس اين مدت رو بايد همين طوري بگذرونيم.
تو راه رسيدن به هدفت بايد خيلي ناپسند ها رو بپسندي.
از حرفاي مشاوره اي هم متنفرم واسه همين حرفاي مشاوره اي ندارم ولي گاهي هم دردي کردن خودش مسکن درده :-) 
موفق باشيد.

----------


## amin96

تمام حرف های شما قبول! ولی واقعا فکر میکنید درس برا چی میخونید؟ درسته ک کلی درس مسخره و چرت داریم ولی واقعا هیچ چیز جالبی نداره؟ مثلا زیست؟ با اینکه یه ذره حفظیجات داره ولی 80 درصد مفهوم هست! براتون جالب نیس بدونین بدنتون چچوری کار میکنه؟ یا از چی تشکیل شدین؟ یا ریاضی با اینکه حال بهم زنه ولی بیشترین میزان تاثیر بر مغز و داره و اونو تقویت میکنه! شیمی و فیزیک هم همینطور! هر درسی ک میخونید یه چیز جالبی داره! من تا وقتی به این چیزا فکر نکرده بودم بی انگیزه بودم! اگه درس نبود چیکار میکردین؟ مغز به چه درد میخوره؟ فقط تفریح؟ 
اما قسمت دوم! :-) ببینید شما هر یک و نیم ساعت بهتره ک یه استراحت کوتاه بکنید! حتی دور زدن تو اتاق! ولی اگه زیاد بشه مغزو سرد میکنه! پس هر 1.5 ساعت بلند شین و یه حال و هوایی عوض کنین! بعد تا وقتی اون درس تموم نشد همین کارو بکنید! بعدش یه نیم ساعت استراحت بکنید! اصلا فکر نکنید به درس! بعد دوباره برگردید و.... هر درس هم مثلا زیست و شیمی بخش بخش شده ک میشه تیکه تیکه کرد و تو 1.5 ساعت چندتا رو خوند! ولی اگه 1.5 زیاده از یک ساعت 5 دقیقه شروع کنید! ولی پنج دقیقه از محل درس دور نشین! فقط نخونین! و اینکه برنامه ریزی کنید ک پنج یا شیش تا درس رو بخونید! مثلا یه بازه کوچیک! یه فصل زیست! نیم فصل شیمی! یه تیکه از فیزیک! بستگی به خودتون داره! ولی اون تیکه رو اون روز تموم کنید! هر هفته هم یه نیم روز یا بیشتر رو استراحت کنین! ولی نه اینکه برین مهمونی و شلوغ بازی! استراحت اروم! مثلا دور زدن شهر! یا دیدن فیلم و..... به نظرم مهمترین بخش کار اونه ک اول گفتم! درس اگه با اون دید خونده بشه هیچ سخت نیست! البته خودمم هر یه مدت حالم بد میشه! این طبیعت انسانه! ولی اون استراحت نیم روز اینو جبران میکنه! موفق باشین! :-)

----------


## kouchoulou

> سلام
> برنامه ریزی خیلی خوب چجوریه؟ مثلا من برای درسی میخوام 2 ساعت وقت بزارم و به فلان سرفصل برسم ولی در عمل اگر بخوام به اون سرفصل برسم و مطالبو عمقی خونده باشم تقریبا 4 تا 5 ساعت می بینم طول کشیده.اگر بخوام سر 2 ساعت ولش کنم و مثلا در وقتی که برای عقب ماندگی درس ها کنار گذاشتم جبران کنم چون یک وقفه افتاده سرعت مطالعه ام خیلی کم میشه و به جای حداکثر 5 ساعت به 6 ساعت یا بیشترم می رسه.چی کار باید کرد؟
> ممنون


سلام.
در مورد برنامه ریزی باید بگم که اول به این دوتا تاپیک سر بزنید و همه ی مطالب رو مو به مو شخصی سازی و اجرا کنید:
1.آموزش روش های برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی و ماهانه ، توسط رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری
2.برنامه ریزی به روش قرعه کشی جام جهانی !

بعد اگه خدایی نکرده نتیجه نداد به تاپیک سوم هم یه سری بزنید که آخرین تیر ترکش من هست:
3.برنامه ریزی به روش گوجه فرنگی(پومودِرو)+نرم افزار اندروید

----------


## ahrenanadri

به نظر من اول ساعت درستو مشخص نکن بازه رو مشخص کن بعد ببین چقدر خوندی ،هر 45 دقیقه هم 10 دقیقه استراحت کن. 6ساعت خواب شبانه و 1ساعت خواب نیمروز هم خوبه

----------


## hamed70t

> سلام
> سوال قبلی که در سایت پرسیدم با اینکه کاملا جنبه مشاوره ای داشت متاسفانه خیلی سریع بسته شد.البته به نتایج مثبتی هم رسیدم ولی چندتا سوال بی جواب برام باقی موند و دوست داشتم قبل بسته شدن تاپیکم بپرسم که نشد.مطالب مشاوره ای هم که به سایت های دیگه ارجاع داده بودید خیلی عالی بود.
> بگذریم..............امیدوارم این یکی بسته نشه یا حداقل قبل بسته شدن یه هشداری بدن که مثلا 1 ساعت فرصت داری هر سوالی داری بپرسی.
> 
> 
> می خواستم بدونم با این حس پوچی و بی انگیزگی و خستگی دائمی از درس ها باید چیکار کرد ؟ 
> 
> بقیشو زیاد بود حذف کردم با اجازه :yahoo (4):


ببین به نظر من ؛ 1 روز کامل درس رو بذار کنار ؛ آره بذار کنار کلا ؛ از صبح به این فکر کن که برای چی درس میخونی؟ برای چی داری از تفریحات ، از خوش گذرونی هات ، از کارایی که دوس داری میزنی؟ ببین هدفتو تو زندگیت پیدا کردی ؟ مسیر زندگیت روشنه ؟ از خودت چی میخوای ؟ جلوی آینه وایستا ، چشم تو چشم خودت بنداز ، از خودت بپرس دنیا بدون تو چقدر ضرر میکنه ؟ کجای دنیا وایستادی ؟ 
بعد تصمیم بگیر ؛ یه تصمیم واقعی ؛ برنامه ریزی کن ، با اراده ی محکم جلو برو ؛ پیشنهاد میکنم با یه مشاور تحصیلی خوب حرف بزنی ؛ اینکه میگی 2 ساعت نمیشه خوندن ؛ اگه یکم مغزتو پرورش بدی میتونی ، میشه ؛ فقط قدماتو درست بردار ؛ لازم نیست سریع راه بری ، درست راه رفتن رو یاد بگیر 

ان شالله موفق باشی

----------


## soghrat

پوچی ؟بیانگیزگی اونم تواین وقت نماز میخونی دوست من؟جوابموبده تابگم

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام
> سوال قبلی که در سایت پرسیدم با اینکه کاملا جنبه مشاوره ای داشت متاسفانه خیلی سریع بسته شد.البته به نتایج مثبتی هم رسیدم ولی چندتا سوال بی جواب برام باقی موند و دوست داشتم قبل بسته شدن تاپیکم بپرسم که نشد.مطالب مشاوره ای هم که به سایت های دیگه ارجاع داده بودید خیلی عالی بود.
> بگذریم..............امیدوارم این یکی بسته نشه یا حداقل قبل بسته شدن یه هشداری بدن که مثلا 1 ساعت فرصت داری هر سوالی داری بپرسی.
> 
> 
> می خواستم بدونم با این حس پوچی و بی انگیزگی و خستگی دائمی از درس ها باید چیکار کرد ؟ 
> یعنی هر روز آدم درس و درس و بعد خواب و بعد دوباره تکرار همین. هیچ کدوم از درس ها م که جذابیت خاصی نداره همش چرت و پرت و بی هدف.حالا بگذریم که یکی دو درس برای هر کسی جالبه من کلی گفتم.
> 
> برنامه ریزی خیلی خوب چجوریه؟ مثلا من برای درسی میخوام 2 ساعت وقت بزارم و به فلان سرفصل برسم ولی در عمل اگر بخوام به اون سرفصل برسم و مطالبو عمقی خونده باشم تقریبا 4 تا 5 ساعت می بینم طول کشیده.اگر بخوام سر 2 ساعت ولش کنم و مثلا در وقتی که برای عقب ماندگی درس ها کنار گذاشتم جبران کنم چون یک وقفه افتاده سرعت مطالعه ام خیلی کم میشه و به جای حداکثر 5 ساعت به 6 ساعت یا بیشترم می رسه.چی کار باید کرد؟
> ...


احساس پوچی برای چی فقط یک لحظه به اشک شوق مادرت فکر وقتی که نتیجه خوبی می گیری به چشماش نگاه کن که میگه خدایا شکرت که عمرم واسه تربیت این بچه هدر نرفت اجازه نده که یه احساس کوچیک جلوی هدف تو رو بگیره اگه هم هدف نداری واسه خودت تعیین کن مثلا عکس دانشگاه تهران و رو بذار صفحه اول کتابت و هر روز بهش نگاه کن و بگو من باید به اینجا برسم و هیچ چیزی نمیتونه جلومو بگیره درضمن درس رو باید با فکری باشه که خسته نباشه و واسه همسن استراحت خوبه من خودم هر یک ساعت و ربع یه ربع استراحت میکنم

----------

